# False negative from digital test?



## a_missy

Hi ladies I wondered if any of you could shed some light on the possibility of getting a false negative with a digital test.

we've been ttc for 2 yrs and this is my first cycle on clomid... normally i'm not a sign spotter and i'm pretty used to not getting pregnant each month haha but this time was different.

i was due on sunday (going on my usual 28 day cycle) but theres so many little things that got me really believing i was pregnant this month. i've been incredibly tired, i've had lower back pain, sore boobs, cramping as though i'm just about to come on, eating like a horse (probably no change there ) and last night i noticed my breasts felt heavy, not neceassarily bigger just plumper plus my nipples are puffy and have all these weird white/cream coloured lumps on them, i've had cm too which i dont normally this time of month.... anyway i went out and got a test this morning and was actually quite surprised when it was negative :cry:

i suppose my question is... could it be a false negative? i dont want to convince myself i might be pregnant when i'm not but i cant let it go for some reason and its driving me insane, any experiences similar to this?


----------



## rhiansweet84

I know of people who've had false negatives especially off digital clearblue. I pray this is your time and hope the symptoms you're describing will give you a bfp ON AN ORDINARY TEST in a few days time :)
Best of luck xx


----------



## a_missy

ahh thats interesting... i presumed if i bought the more expensive digital tests that it would be more accruate but from what you say sounds like i was wrong.

i'll probably get my period in a couple of days anyway but thanks for your reply i appreciate it :)


----------



## subaru555

Try an FRER


----------



## caline

Digital clearblue tests are sensitive to 25 (whatever the units of HCG are). When I was pregnant a few weeks ago a got a BFP with an First response early result test, but a BFN with clearblue digital. 2 days later I got BFP with CB digital. The First response tests are sensitive to 10, so much more sensitive than CB digital.

Try testing with an First response. They are cheaper and more reliable. Good luck XX


----------



## a_missy

thanks for the advice ladies you've been really helpful and even if its not relevant this time then at least i'll know in the future :)

i think i might try a first response test then and this time i'll test first thing in the morning too, i've read thats more accurate. you'd think i'd know what i'm doing by now but i normally steer clear of pregnancy tests and wait for the :witch: 

thanks again, fingers crossed!!


----------



## Lol78

Any news? Good luck.


----------



## a_missy

i havent done another one yet :dohh: i'm such an idiot haha i think i'm too scared now in case i was wrong and its another BFN


----------



## BigFoot1980

Good Luck! Hope you get your BFP.


----------



## Bebecake

I took at test with FRER on 12dpo and it was neg. I was supposed to start on Saturday... still no AF. I am super scared to see another BFN. I feel the same as you... Could we have really low amounts of hormones??? I know I am just playing ames with my head, but it is very abnormal to be 3 days late... right? I have an avid 29 day cyle... Is there still a chance? Good luck! I hope it is a BFP for you and me :)


----------



## caline

Come on girls, do the tests! The suspense is tooooo much XXX


----------



## a_missy

caline said:


> Come on girls, do the tests! The suspense is tooooo much XXX

HAHA sorry for the suspense!! well i did the 2nd clear blue digital test from the pack i bought (havent had a chance to buy a different one yet). i was awake at 4am dying for a wee so i did it then and got another BFN :nope: boooooooo!




Bebecake said:


> I took at test with FRER on 12dpo and it was neg. I was supposed to start on Saturday... still no AF. I am super scared to see another BFN. I feel the same as you... Could we have really low amounts of hormones??? I know I am just playing ames with my head, but it is very abnormal to be 3 days late... right? I have an avid 29 day cyle... Is there still a chance? Good luck! I hope it is a BFP for you and me :)


it drives you insane doesnt it? normally i'm not like this, i wait for my period and then i know for sure! the thing is even after getting a 2nd negative now i dont know if i should trust the clear blue digital. i dont want to become obsessive and start taking hundreds of tests refusing to believe i'm not pregnant. i would imagine it would pick up the HCG by now seeing as i'm 4 days late....BUT i'm the same as you Caline i'm normally not late. i guess if you're not convinced (like i wasnt) then try another test in a couple of days??? 

my little brain is about to go kaaaabooooom :wacko:


----------



## rhiansweet84

Good luck. I hope you get your BFP. I take it it was clearblue you was using then lol.
BABY DUST TO YOU XX


----------



## a_missy

HA! yeah clearblue digital. i actually bought 2 cheapy tesco tests today but when i told my other half he gave me this _"honey maybe you should just accept the negative result"_ look... BOOOO! 

i might wait now until the weekend and if theres still no AF then it'll be a week late and i'll try the cheapy tests instead :blush:

any news your end bebecake?


----------



## DragonMummy

get cheapies from Superdrug - they pick up really early results whereas CB digis take ages. x


----------



## a_missy

well i just did my 3rd test this morning, this time with the cheapy tesco tests and i got a very faint positive.

eeek i dont know what to think! 

i dont want to get excited in case its not really a positive. the line is very faint but its definitely there. my other half says wait until sunday, which would make AF a week late before a test again....


----------



## rhiansweet84

There has to be a trace of the hormone to give a positive result...congratulation xx


----------



## BigFoot1980

Oh! thats so great! Congratulations! Hope it gets darker in two days!!!


----------



## a_missy

thanks ladies :) i'm trying really hard not to get excited yet, not until i get a proper looking positive, just in case its a huge disappointment. i'm gonna do another one in the morning. i bought first response today, someone told me they're more sensitive??

my other half is being a big meany telling me we dont know for sure yet but i know hes just trying to protect me. 

i'm so hopeful this is finally it though! and if it is, thank god for clomid :thumbup:


----------



## sparklexox

Hi Missy, I hope everything gos well at the GP'S!!! big hugs xox


----------



## a_missy

thanks sparkle!! i went this morning, told the dr i was confused because i'd had faint positives after strong positives. she said a positive was a positive and she teased me for having got 5 positives and still not being sure haha

i told her i'd had some brown spotting which she said was fine but i just went for a wee and got a little clot of dark red blood :shrug: i'm a bit scared now. i thought the misery ended once you got your BFP i didnt think it would get more confusing!!


----------



## bigbird

Im so confused im 12dpo got faint positive on superdrug brand with fmu .. Excited decided to go and buy clear blue digi bfn .. Decided to retest with superdrug and def faint line anyone else had this problem


----------

